# Gravely 2 speed axle question



## moparmaker (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a professional 8 without the 2 speed axle with the 6 lead gearing. I have access to a commercial 10 as a donor if the parts will interchange.
My question, does anyone know if the parts will interchange between these 2 tractors? Thanks for any help.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

whats a commercial 8? is that the 3 wheel mower?


----------

